# Nurburgring



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Guys & Girls,

Gonna take the TT there with a few other friends and cars in May hopefully. Are there any Ring vets on here? With guides on where to stay, the best way to get their i.e. through Belguim etc? Prices etc...

Any help would be helpful :lol: :lol:

Cheers Guys & Girls


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's a site from Ben, a good friend, which i met on the Nurburgring several times http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/ it in english :wink: 
I did 350 laps with my MK1 and 46 with the MK2, if you want more info send me a PB. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Here's a site from Ben, a good friend, which i met on the Nurburgring several times http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/ it in english :wink:
> I did 350 laps with my MK1 and 46 with the MK2, if you want more info send me a PB. :wink:


That's quite some lappage 

Not done quite that number, but did Scuderia Hanseat their last year & quite a few laps over the last few years. As said, Ben Lovejoy's website is the defacto for such information.

Simple advise is don't take the piss & show the track respect. Tis a piece of piss if you're careful & respectful, but a monster that bites if you're not.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Paul, i did the scuderia-hanseat also, and got first from the sport-drivers" group. 
We both had a chat some time ago abouth the dutch instructor Dick Hoekendijk :wink:

S10TYG...Driving on the nurburgring isn't racing or like driving on trackday's like you have in the UK.
You proberly won't believe me when i say, that i never timed a lap. I never did. This was the first lesson which a very experienced driver told me not to do. 
Sometimes the first part of the lap is okay, and sometimes the second part. And sometimes both parts are. But you alway's have to remind that it;s not a racetrack. It's a "public" road, and everybody can do a lap. Each lap is a lap on his own. And the conditions can change every minute in the Eifel. Sometimes it rains on the first part, and it's sunny at the second part. You don't have to fear the track, but alway's keep respect for the Nurburgring.

You will see the most beatiful car's on earth there, and you will make new friends. The best thing to do, is start asking for a passengerlap with a experience driver.
There are alway's people who will take you for a lap, if you ask nicely.
Normaly they won't go full speed, with a strange passenger. Such a lap will give you a overwelming experience. Because there is no track on earth which is as famous and dangerous as the Nurburgring.

Don't get addicted..... because than you will have a problem :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT can be a lot of fun, but be carefull, it's a tricky car, specialy on the curved downhill section's. i did 3 times a 360' at those 400 laps , luckely without damage :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Paul, i did the scuderia-hanseat also, and got first from the sport-drivers" group.
> We both had a chat some time ago abouth the dutch instructor Dick Hoekendijk :wink:
> 
> S10TYG...Driving on the nurburgring isn't racing or like driving on trackday's like you have in the UK.
> ...


Of course, i'd forgotten about that. Still not one of Dick's biggest fans but i did take on board his comments & i most certainly did not get 1st place :lol:

Loving the 1st piccie in your Scuderia livery. 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm going on the 10th, 11th and Spa (hopefully) on the 12th. 

I've been checking tonight what the hotel availability is and although there are places, they look to be disappearing as each day goes by.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks alot guys, not really what I was after. LOL. I know all that common sense stuff already, and I've seen loads of full lap videos and no I won't be timing!

I meant places to stay and route, I understand theres a novotel opposite? Also is it best to go during the week rather than weekends?

Thanks


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> Thanks alot guys, not really what I was after. LOL. I know all that common sense stuff already, and I've seen loads of full lap videos and no I won't be timing!
> 
> I meant places to stay and route, I understand theres a novotel opposite? Also is it best to go during the week rather than weekends?
> 
> Thanks


Ben's site has quite a few places he recommends. http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/where_to_stay.html and most tend to go for these first.

Insofar as when, I'm not too sure as I have only been once before but it makes sense to me that weekdays would be quieter, it certainly is first thing in the morning.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

IMO avoid weekends like the plague if you can. It gets worse every year 

If you stay at the Hotel am Tiergarten in Nurburg itself (or just go there for dinner) there is a very real chance your steak will be served by Sabine,


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Agree with Carl re: weekends, avoid if at all possible.

Get a ring taxi ticket booked and work a trip around that if possible.
here

Rent a race prepped car. (recommend these guys)
here

Check out the ringers forum.
here

Because of fog our trip last year was a write off except for the ring taxi and an evening session, however did provide time to explore the local area and find mountain bike hire, restaurants etc.

Hotels have stayed in:
http://hotelrieder-en.basiccms.de/index.html
http://www.am-tiergarten.de/en/home/

Enjoy


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Indeed the weekends in the summer will be very crowded. But those weekends have also something special. Specialy because it's your first time. You can feel the atmosphere and can watch at different places around the track.

The best would be if you combined it with a monday. Than it will be very quit over there and you can do some lap's for yourselve.
You can find the opening dates and times on the official Nurburgring site which is also in english: http://www.nuerburgring.de/North-loop.361.0.html

for exmaple this sunday and monday:

Sunday, 11.05.08 08:00 until 19:30 h 
Monday, 12.05.08 08:00 until 19:30 h

But there are more like these


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

That is all very valueable info. Thanks guys


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

In Adenau there are a lot of "bed and breakfast" at ordinary people who rent out rooms at a low rate (typical 20-25 Euros pr night).

I have used that for almost all my trips to the Ring (some 15-17 times), and that has always been a great experience. The breakfast is huge, and the people we have stayed at, has more or less treated us like "family".

Adenau also have several restaurants and pubs/bars, and it's aprox 10-15 min of driving to the main entrance of the Ring.

And it is also a second entrance to the Ring in Adenau, which can be very usefull for those who has the "yearcard".

Another place in Adenau where I have stayed is hotel Blaue Ecke:

http://www.blaueecke.de/start/?PHPSESSI ... 78017dfce1

It's a place that is used both by bikers and car drivers, and has a great "Nurburgring athmosphere" to it :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> IMO avoid weekends like the plague if you can. It gets worse every year
> 
> If you stay at the Hotel am Tiergarten in Nurburg itself (or just go there for dinner) there is a very real chance your steak will be served by Sabine,


Or her older Sister


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Cheers Lads


----------



## dsh85 (Nov 25, 2007)

i went may last year, we stayed in 'the cottage' not a far a run from adenau centre, that and the hotel nordeshlife(spelling) were ran by a bloke named eddy, this hotel was smack bang in the centre of all the action
if you need his phone number i can try get it for you, just drop me a pm

will be heading there in july this year i think, cant wait its an awesome trip


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks lad. I can't wait either!


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

some cools Ring Videos here, if you have Divx

http://911uk.com/template.php?page=94

that 60's video is awesome


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> ...the best way to get their i.e. through Belguim etc?


My advice would be to take the following route (assuming you're going via Calais and not travelling during rush hour):

E40 towards Brussels, then Liege
At Liege take the E42 heading past Spa Francorchamps
Leave the E42 at Exit 4 PrÃ¼m then follow the B410 via Gerolstein to Kelberg and then the B257 to the Nurburgring

Just over 300 miles and approx 4.5 hours at legal speeds assuming at least 1 stop for fuel.

If you are travelling out or back during rush hour, consider avoiding the Brussels 'Ring' by taking the E42 from Dunkerque to Liege / vice versa.

Whatever you do, avoid any route that goes through Eupen, aka 'the road to hell'.

Hope this helps. Have fun
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Whatever you do, avoid any route that goes through Eupen, aka 'the road to hell'.


Have you tried it in the last year or so?

When I did 'ring and Spa in Sept '06 the road was nearing completion of the resurfacing. It was fine.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

No, I haven't done it for a while now, but I'd still say that the PrÃ¼m way is quicker due to spending more time on the motorway.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You're probably right. It's just hacking through the forest section and past the turbines seems to be part of it for me.

Maybe next time I'll go South [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

